# See full canvas if you use LR5 automatic crop?



## turnstyle (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Is there some way to see the full canvas if you use LR5's automatic crop?

When I use the new tool, sometimes I see the "white corners" (of a distorted image that needs crop correction) -- in this case I can use the regular Crop tool.

But sometimes I don't see the white corners (even with "constrain crop" unchecked).

I hope that made sense!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 15, 2013)

Use the Scale Slider on Manual tab of the Lens Correction panel to restore the view


----------



## turnstyle (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks. I never actually used that in LR4, I guess I always did that via the crop tool.

One question about the LR5 auto crop...

If I were to click Auto-Tone, I see the various Exposure settings change.

But if I click one of the auto crops, and then click over to the manual distortion section -- everything is still zeroed.

Is the transformation resulting from an auto crop ALWAYS possible though use of the manual distortion section? Shouldn't you be able to see the distortion settings you get from an auto crop over on the manual tab, in the way you can see auto-tone change exposure?

Or can some auto crops be impossible to achieve through manual?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 15, 2013)

Right -- both lens profile corrections and Upright (new in LR5) are capable of transformations that cannot be precisely replicated with the manual controls.


----------



## turnstyle (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks -- that's great to know (and, actually, a bit surprising)!


----------

